# rescue vs breeder



## crewchief_chick

I've seen a lot of shepherds in rescues and on craigslist lately. I've contemplated getting another dog, but especially in this area, I know theres a bunch of BYB's and whatever else. I've seen some cute dogs (i'm a sucker for a cute face, no matter what the breed), but honestly I dont want to deal with the issues that come out of a BYB dog, due to not knowing pedigree. Is that bad, or being responsible? Who on here wants to adopt a shelter dog, but worries about the possible health issues (dysplasia, temperment, anxiety, etc. . . ..) that come out of a non well-bred shepherd?

I know that picking a puppy from a reputable breeder always lessens the chances, but is never a guarantee, but it is something that I'm currently struggling with.


----------



## fuzzybunny

You're right that you won't know the health of the dog but rescues typically go to great lengths to evaluate the temperament of the dog and how it responds in a variety of situations. It's a tough decision. I have a rescue and one from a reputable breeder and I can't say one way is better than the other.


----------



## gsdraven

I foster for a rescue so I'm pro-rescue all the way. I can say that the number of fosters with "issues" that I've had is much less than the ones that haven't had any issues.

You have to do what is right for you and your situation. It's important to take your time to find the right fit for you no matter if it's a rescue or breeder.


----------



## dazedtrucker

I vote for responsible! That's why there are so many in shelters, because people don't give it enough thought and just get the 1st thing that looks cute. There are risks with adopting, sometimes craigslist you can get a little better idea of the dogs background however... and also how much experience you have with dogs is important. Correcting the mess someone else made of a dog is not an easy task...


----------



## gsdraven

Not every dog... not even the majority of the dogs... in a rescue or shelter are a "mess".


----------



## crewchief_chick

the one i'm speaking of in particular I saw on craigslist the other day, the person posted up a picture of him. he's a 4 month old solid black shepherd, and the owner is rehoming him because the people the owner is staying with has said either the dog goes or the tenant goes. Its heartbreaking. Our local rescue in Memphis (save our shepherds) also will not let us adopt a rescue because our yard isnt fenced. Our dogs aren't let outside without supervision, nor do they run out of the yard either because they can. 

I absolutely love Kendra, and our breeder is awesome. Any questions I've had she's readily answered, and she loves to hear updates. We want another shepherd, not right now, with another deployment overseas in our future (we are dual military). I have no problems with paying for a quality animal. Our cats are rescues. I love rescue dogs, they have some awesome personalities....but I know in my heart I couldnt bear to adopt one that had a lot of issues, then not be able to take care of that animal like he/she deserves.


----------



## gsdraven

There really shouldn't be any issues if the dogs is only 4 months old.


----------



## GSDElsa

Do whatever is best for you. 

I'm adult rescue all the way, personally. I know the puppies go fast, but IMO adults are easier all around. 

I think the best way to go is adopt an adult-ish dog that has been in a *foster home.* That is, IMO, the best way to gauge health and temperment. Puppies--even from the most reputable breeder--can be a crapshoot and have personalities that can change. Sure, health problems can crop up with adults and personality in the foster home can be different than the forever home...but the vast majority of the time what you see is what you get.


----------



## onyx'girl

The reason for a 4 month old to be rehomed is usually a mismatch. And the reason for a mismatch is due to the breeder not having a contract to take back a pup(first right) when it doesn't work out. Therefore that breeder isn't being responsible for what they are producing. They should have had ID(microchip/tattoo) to bring attention to one of their pups when placed in an AC or rescue and take them back themselves to re-home properly. But many don't care once the check is cashed.

I'm all for rescue, but most pups that end up in a rescue are from a BYB type situation and there may just be a health or temperament issue. Agree with Justine/
a rescue will test the pup, vet the pup, work with the pup to place it for success after having it been in a foster home for several weeks. Dogs don't show true personalities until they are with someone for 3 months or so.
THAT is one reason to deal with a reputable rescue, the placement is usually very careful, so the dog won't have to deal with another rehome.


----------



## selzer

Going with a good breeder means that you are supporting someone who is working to reduce health problems, improve temperament, improve structure, maintain the breed standard, and advocate for dog ownership. If you love German Shepherd Dogs and want to encourage the future of the breed, than buy from a good breeder. 

Going with a good rescue organization means that dogs that otherwise would be euthanized will be given the opportunity for an awesome life with you. They clean up the messes that shoddy breeders and ignorant owners cause. If you love German Shepherd Dogs, and want to provide a good home to a dog or puppy, then get a dog from a good rescue organization. 

If you buy from a pet store or a shoddy breeder, than you are perpetuating the cycle and encouraging people who should not own any living creature to continue to keep and breed many puppies. And the worse part about this is not health, temperament, and structural concerns of the puppies, but the terrible living conditions of the animals used for breeding. 

At different times, it makes sense to go with a breeder or to go with a rescue. In either case, you can have an awesome pet. If you want, read through this entire thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...1-let-me-introduce-you-my-leetle-friends.html

Hope that worked had to type it in. Rocco and Rosa -- Rosa has had some health problems, but she is a little doll. Rocco is an awesome little muppet guy. Their sister looks like all GSD.

Check it out. 

Whatever you decide, don't let anyone give you any guff about where you got your dog.


----------



## dazedtrucker

crewchief_chick said:


> the one i'm speaking of in particular I saw on craigslist the other day, the person posted up a picture of him. he's a 4 month old solid black shepherd, and the owner is rehoming him because the people the owner is staying with has said either the dog goes or the tenant goes. Its heartbreaking. Our local rescue in Memphis (save our shepherds) also will not let us adopt a rescue because our yard isnt fenced. Our dogs aren't let outside without supervision, nor do they run out of the yard either because they can.
> 
> .


I really don't understand why (some) rescues don't work on a more case by case basis. Most not only want a fence, but a 6' fence, I've seen one that demands 7'. (puts me outta the running, my fence is only 5 ', but my dog is never out there unattended either) I was reading one in CO won't adopt to anyone with a child under 6. Sometimes it seems they really don't want the dogs to have good homes, they just want to make all the rules...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

selzer said:


> Going with a good breeder means that you are supporting someone who is working to reduce health problems, improve temperament, improve structure, maintain the breed standard, and advocate for dog ownership. If you love German Shepherd Dogs and want to encourage the future of the breed, than buy from a good breeder.
> 
> Going with a good rescue organization means that dogs that otherwise would be euthanized will be given the opportunity for an awesome life with you. They clean up the messes that shoddy breeders and ignorant owners cause. If you love German Shepherd Dogs, and want to provide a good home to a dog or puppy, then get a dog from a good rescue organization.
> 
> If you buy from a pet store or a shoddy breeder, than you are perpetuating the cycle and encouraging people who should not own any living creature to continue to keep and breed many puppies. And the worse part about this is not health, temperament, and structural concerns of the puppies, but the terrible living conditions of the animals used for breeding.
> 
> At different times, it makes sense to go with a breeder or to go with a rescue. In either case, you can have an awesome pet. If you want, read through this entire thread:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...1-let-me-introduce-you-my-leetle-friends.html
> 
> Hope that worked had to type it in. Rocco and Rosa -- Rosa has had some health problems, but she is a little doll. Rocco is an awesome little muppet guy. Their sister looks like all GSD.
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> Whatever you decide, don't let anyone give you any guff about where you got your dog.


 Thanks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

dazedtrucker said:


> I really don't understand why (some) rescues don't work on a more case by case basis. Most not only want a fence, but a 6' fence, I've seen one that demands 7'. (puts me outta the running, my fence is only 5 ', but my dog is never out there unattended either) I was reading one in CO won't adopt to anyone with a child under 6. Sometimes it seems they really don't want the dogs to have good homes, they just want to make all the rules...


Usually rescues who have made some rules like that have had issues where they decided to change their policies because case by case hasn't worked. Where it's come down to either saving the dogs they save and having dogs go to the homes they are comfortable with, or not doing it at all, which helps no dogs. 

Examples - dogs on IF who have been attacked or attacked others - people, animals, etc. Dogs who have been allowed to roam and get HBC, bite people, kill livestock. Examples on the kids - foster homes don't have kids so have no way of knowing if the dog will be good living with a kid under 6, 24/7 (that's hard, I don't care if you are man or beast) people leaving children and dogs unsupervised and the dog bites the kid - why - no one knows but the dog gets killed anyway. So while these rules won't protect all dogs all the time, it certainly improves the chances in the minds of those people, perhaps. AND - you can even ask the rescues the reasons behind their rules!

You don't put love, sweat and tears into a foster dog and then let those things happen to them more than once usually. 

Breeders often have rules as well. 

For the OP - selzer's post makes a lot of sense. If you support a good breeder or a good rescue, you will have lifetime support. 

Dogs in rescue are not necessarily poorly bred. How many of your dogs could:


Sit in a shelter, surrounded by other dogs, maybe in with 7 other dogs in one pen, being barked at, smelling sickness and death after either being dropped off there or being picked up while stray
Get poked and prodded by strangers and have a fake hand coming at them while they are eating and not react
Get tested with other dogs and cats and do well with both
Get thrown into a stranger's car, go to a vet office where they are given the same kind of exams your dogs do, but without a person they know to help them.
Maybe go on a 1 or 2 day transport, being transferred to a new stranger *every hour*, having to potty on a leash, stay overnight in another stranger's house, or another type of transport in a van with 20-30 other strange dogs
Until they land in a foster home probably with other dogs, cats and maybe even kids, get thrown in a tub and then, maybe, they could rest before going on to the next new thing
Not so bad huh?


----------



## Emoore

selzer said:


> Going with a good breeder means that you are supporting someone who is working to reduce health problems, improve temperament, improve structure, maintain the breed standard, and advocate for dog ownership. If you love German Shepherd Dogs and want to encourage the future of the breed, than buy from a good breeder.
> 
> Going with a good rescue organization means that dogs that otherwise would be euthanized will be given the opportunity for an awesome life with you. They clean up the messes that shoddy breeders and ignorant owners cause. If you love German Shepherd Dogs, and want to provide a good home to a dog or puppy, then get a dog from a good rescue organization.
> 
> If you buy from a pet store or a shoddy breeder, than you are perpetuating the cycle and encouraging people who should not own any living creature to continue to keep and breed many puppies. And the worse part about this is not health, temperament, and structural concerns of the puppies, but the terrible living conditions of the animals used for breeding.


I wanna print this out and hang it on my wall.


----------



## dazedtrucker

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Usually rescues who have made some rules like that have had issues where they decided to change their policies because case by case hasn't worked. Where it's come down to either saving the dogs they save and having dogs go to the homes they are comfortable with, or not doing it at all, which helps no dogs.
> 
> Examples - dogs on IF who have been attacked or attacked others - people, animals, etc. Dogs who have been allowed to roam and get HBC, bite people, kill livestock. Examples on the kids - foster homes don't have kids so have no way of knowing if the dog will be good living with a kid under 6, 24/7 (that's hard, I don't care if you are man or beast) people leaving children and dogs unsupervised and the dog bites the kid - why - no one knows but the dog gets killed anyway. So while these rules won't protect all dogs all the time, it certainly improves the chances in the minds of those people, perhaps. AND - you can even ask the rescues the reasons behind their rules!


Those examples do make sense... I hadn't thought about the foster homes not having kids...
Maybe they should give a reason or 2 when they lay out all these rules. I think an average person (or even someone with quite a bit of dog sense) gets put off by this and goes elsewhere. It reads like they feel you are unfit to own a dog if you have children, or your fence is under 6 foot tall, so you don't call and ask questions, you just move on.


----------



## msvette2u

gsdraven said:


> Not every dog... not even the majority of the dogs... in a rescue or shelter are a "mess".


Wow. You're right, not even close. Sad people perpetuate that myth!

People give up dogs for stupid reasons, not because the dog is a "mess".
We've had so many awesome, housetrained, perfectly behaved dogs come through our rescue, and many many more purebreds than mutts - I'd advise anyone who thinks that rescue dogs are all "a mess" to volunteer at a shelter, and watch how many dogs come in just because people got ill, or died, or moved away, or anything else that people give up dogs for...you'd be absolutely amazed.


----------



## Remo

I just wanted to give some kudos to Jean for the terrific post about what a rescue dog might have to go through prior to adoption. 

Being yanked away from the only family they know and love would be more trauma than a lot of dogs would handle well. Add on all of the other factors and it is truly amazing that they handle these situations as well as they do. 

I can only imagine how Remo would have reacted if he had been yanked away from me. It would not have been pretty.


----------



## RebelGSD

I also wonder how many people, who expect to be given dogs that are great with young kids would volunteer their own kids for dogs to be tested with. Or how many families with small kids would volunteer and foster a rescue dog so that others can get a kid tested dog. It is is easy when it is somebody else's kid who is the test subject. Families with small kids are far and between when it comes to fostering. It is easy to criticize.
Similar with cats, the dog should be tested on somebody else's cat, of course.

As to a fence there are many problems that can arise without a fence. The fact that someone is outside with the dog does not mean that the dog cannot run away and get hit by a car. Or bite a stranger who comes on the property.

And good breeders ask the same or similar questions.


----------



## Emoore

RebelGSD said:


> I also wonder how many people, who expect to be given dogs that are great with young kids would volunteer their own kids for dogs to be tested with. Or how many families with small kids would volunteer and foster a rescue dog so that others can get a kid tested dog. It is is easy when it is somebody else's kid who is the test subject.


This is true. When I tell someone that my foster dog is housebroken but likes to chew when left alone and is good with other dogs, it's because _I_ cleaned up his messes and housebroke him, it was _my_ stuff that got chewed up, and _my_ dogs were the test subjects for his temperament. People forget that sometimes.

I also think that rescues from a foster home can be an excellent choice for someone who is looking for a pet and companion. If you're looking to do competitions of some sort you'd probably want to go to a breeder that breeds for that sport, but if you just want a friend and companion and don't want to pay over $1000, rescues can be the best deal around.


----------



## dazedtrucker

RebelGSD said:


> I also wonder how many people, who expect to be given dogs that are great with young kids would volunteer their own kids for dogs to be tested with. Or how many families with small kids would volunteer and foster a rescue dog so that others can get a kid tested dog. It is is easy when it is somebody else's kid who is the test subject. Families with small kids are far and between when it comes to fostering. It is easy to criticize.
> Similar with cats, the dog should be tested on somebody else's cat, of course.
> 
> As to a fence there are many problems that can arise without a fence. The fact that someone is outside with the dog does not mean that the dog cannot run away and get hit by a car. Or bite a stranger who comes on the property.
> 
> And good breeders ask the same or similar questions.


I WAS NOT CRITICIZING! I will. I will take a dog in,and work with it in my home with my kids. I am very good at reading dogs, and 99.9% of the time see a problem before it happens. I have enough common sense not to leave a young child alone with a dog that I don't know inside and out. And I would be willing to work with an animal that has been through some really tough times, I enjoy doing this. I happen to live in the middle of god-forsaken-nowhere at the moment, or I would be fostering.
And, no, my dog is not going to leap over my 5 foot fence while I am standing right there and get hit. If some jackball wants to jump my fence, they deserve top get bit. I just might bite them myself.  And if I see another spider today.....my attitude wil continue to deteriorate.


----------



## dazedtrucker

and oh yeah...I wouldn't expect to be given a dog "that is great with young kids". I just think a statement like "WE WILL NOT ADOPT TO FAMILIES WITH YOUNG CHILDREN" with no reason stated come off as arrogant. 
JMO. like it or leave it.

ps: I also own a cat.....


----------



## BowWowMeow

I've never found a good reason NOT to rescue. 

I have a very old cat (19!) and lots of kids in my life. I travel long distances with my dogs and they are exposed to many different people and different situations. I have a very active lifestyle but also work outside the home. So my dogs have to be able to spend time at home by themselves, get along ok with other dogs (we often share space with other dogs and cats), get along with cats, be able to hike or exercise as little as 2 and as much as 5 hours a day and adapt to different situations. Somehow I've made it work with every single dog I've adopted. Some have been more challenging than others but others have been easy as pie. 


When I am looking for a new animal companion I generally spend 2-3 months looking for just the right dog for my household and lifestyle. I think my process is pretty close to the process most people use when looking for a responsible breeder. 

I have missed out on dogs that seem perfect but I am pretty patient about the process because I know if the dog and I are meant to share our lives together then it will happen...


----------



## dazedtrucker

BowWowMeow said:


> I've never found a good reason NOT to rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> I have missed out on dogs that seem perfect but I am pretty patient about the process because I know if the dog and I are meant to share our lives together then it will happen...


Yes, I hear you. There is no rescue within 200 miles of here. The local shelter here gets 95% chihuahua/mixed chihuahua, chow or beagle (don't believe me, check the websitehttp://http://www.finneycohs.org/?page_id=21 ...I did see this last week they are now using fosters. I am planning to go down there, but we are a medium to large size situation (although I prefer to work with GSD.) I do have an 8 ' enclosed patio area, leading out to my (horrid) 5' fenced area. I am being patient, but I put in a word every time I see a dog in need. Last week I have emailed 3 craigslist ads, and not gotten a response from any of them. My fave is this http://http://salina.craigslist.org/pet/2567199745.html
obvious puppy mill wanna be situation. Would love to help rehab these dogs. NO answer as of yet. 
*My email to them :*
"Dogs needing homes
Reply
Janet Haskell to comm-te6hf-256.
show details Sep 2 (2 days ago)
Could you tell me a little more about the German Shepherds? What is
their history, bloodlines, any health/temperment issues, socialization
experiences? I am interested in adopting a female, and might know
someone interested in a male.Pictures would be appreciated also 
Thanks!

--
Janet Haskell
[email protected]

I am making an effort. I sent this email after the Sophia thing dead ended.


----------



## Emoore

Hey Trucker, I know for a fact that Austin GSD rescue and Good Shepherd Rescue adopt to KS and don't require a fence. The app asks if you have one and they use that info when making decisions about certain dogs, but they don't require it. Might be a little far from you though.


----------



## RebelGSD

dazedtrucker said:


> I WAS NOT CRITICIZING! I will. I will take a dog in,and work with it in my home with my kids. I am very good at reading dogs, and 99.9% of the time see a problem before it happens. I have enough common sense not to leave a young child alone with a dog that I don't know inside and out. And I would be willing to work with an animal that has been through some really tough times, I enjoy doing this. I happen to live in the middle of god-forsaken-nowhere at the moment, or I would be fostering.
> And, no, my dog is not going to leap over my 5 foot fence while I am standing right there and get hit. If some jackball wants to jump my fence, they deserve top get bit. I just might bite them myself.  And if I see another spider today.....my attitude wil continue to deteriorate.


Every potential adopter and applicant says that. Everybody is a trainer and an expert when they want the dog, unfortunately the story often changes quickly the moment the dog arrives home and does not instantly display telepathic abilities. We had such a dog expert scream bloody murder at the rescue when the dog snapped at their child 7 months after adoption. We were supposed to predict better what is going to happen 7 months into adoption than the two experts who lived in the home. They had the dog killed, and it did not even break skin. If this dog went into an adult home, she would be alive.

** removed by Admin**


----------



## BowWowMeow

I live in Buffalo. I adopted Rafi in Cincinnati (7 hours from here). They are plenty of adoptable dogs around here but quite a few come from Ohio so I figured I'd look in Ohio.


----------



## Jack's Dad

RebelGSD said:


> Every potential adopter and applicant says that. Everybody is a trainer and an expert when they want the dog, unfortunately the story often changes quickly the moment the dog arrives home and does not instantly display telepathic abilities. We had such a dog expert scream bloody murder at the rescue when the dog snapped at their child 7 months after adoption. We were supposed to predict better what is going to happen 7 months into adoption than the two experts who lived in the home. They had the dog killed, and it did not even break skin. If this dog went into an adult home, she would be alive.
> 
> ** Comment removed by Admin**


It is unfortunate there is so much defensiveness whenever rescue comes up. I admire those who do rescue. There are two sides though. Awhile back we were looking at possibly a rescue but after seeing the requirements I decided it would be easier to adopt a child from Romania or anywhere than to adopt a dog. It wasn't just the invasive questions but the requirements they wished to apply to the new owner after you had the dog. We looked into another and that one was a rescue version of a puppy mill. They rescued animals from the shelters and then adopted them out as fast as they could in front of Petco and other places.
These are just a couple of experiences and don't reflect on all rescue organizations.
The point is that rescue should realize they are only one half of the equation and the potential adopters are the other and equal half.


----------



## dazedtrucker

Thank you! It is a little far, but I do have a few connections in trucks that possibly could help with decent notice. My BIL is shop foreman for the place i used to drive for, going through Austin every day of the week, I just hesitate to ask unless it is a sure thing.
My 13 year old son has been struggling.We went through some hard times, he was in foster care 5 years ago, its a long story, but it has really made things tough for him. He is a good hearted kid, that has got mixed up with the wrong people. The 1 thing he is really interested in doing is training and competing with a dog. I am "TRYING" to share Axel, although I am his "handler", he is a young pup, and I don't want to confuse him. They have developed such a seperate relationship it will be hard to merge...
My son REALLY needs his own dog to train (I take FULL responsibility for care of the dog) and be fully supervised at the training. Kennel club class here starts next week (we got booted out of our rec center class, as we were too advanced for beginning), although I am not trying to rush in my situation either, it would be AWESOME if I was to find our next family member soon.(really sooner than I previously was looking for) My son is a good boy, a bit depressed about all ( You dont know the half of it) trouble he has been in lately, really tryin to to find an activity we can do together, he is totally psyched about getting his own dog.
I want to adopt a female, preferably able to compete in AKC obedience, so my son can compete, and find a constructive activity...dogs are always such a blessing  Anyone knows of a dog in need around here, we are up for it...and in need of it. SERIOUSLY. Not just for the dogs rescue, but my kids as well. WE NEED ANOTHER DOG, SOON.


----------



## selzer

Could someone please tell me what the heck happened to this thread? We have a guy a little leary of getting a dog of unknown heritage. Fine. I would expect 75 people to come on and talk about their experience with their rescue dog, good or bad. Somehow this has turned into rescues vs the general public, who are rude and arrogant or I don't know what. About distance and fencing and small children. 

I guess I can understand some frustration when you want to go the rescue route and find that nobody is too interested in your offer. I look at it this way, these dogs were already dealt a crappy hand. Someone snatched them out of a kill shelter, worked with them, and put money into them, they know the dog will have to be rehomed yet again when it leaves their foster home, and they want this one to work out. So they have standards in place that helps them feel more confident about the success of the placement for _this_ dog. Taking a chance on your lack of a fence, or your little kids, well, that is taking a chance with the dog's life.


----------



## dazedtrucker

RebelGSD said:


> Every potential adopter and applicant says that. Everybody is a trainer and an expert when they want the dog, unfortunately the story often changes quickly the moment the dog arrives home and does not instantly display telepathic abilities. We had such a dog expert scream bloody murder at the rescue when the dog snapped at their child 7 months after adoption. We were supposed to predict better what is going to happen 7 months into adoption than the two experts who lived in the home. They had the dog killed, and it did not even break skin. If this dog went into an adult home, she would be alive.
> 
> Many applicants and adopters are plenty arrogant too, and this thread is not an exception.


** Comments removed by Admin. Arguementative, swearing, personal attacks. You may argue, but learn to do so without attacking the other member. ***


----------



## dazedtrucker

selzer said:


> Could someone please tell me what the heck happened to this thread? We have a guy a little leary of getting a dog of unknown heritage. Fine. I would expect 75 people to come on and talk about their experience with their rescue dog, good or bad. Somehow this has turned into rescues vs the general public, who are rude and arrogant or I don't know what. About distance and fencing and small children.
> 
> I guess I can understand some frustration when you want to go the rescue route and find that nobody is too interested in your offer. I look at it this way, these dogs were already dealt a crappy hand. Someone snatched them out of a kill shelter, worked with them, and put money into them, they know the dog will have to be rehomed yet again when it leaves their foster home, and they want this one to work out. So they have standards in place that helps them feel more confident about the success of the placement for _this_ dog. Taking a chance on your lack of a fence, or your little kids, well, that is taking a chance with the dog's life.


It went the way most threads go around here....someone gets mad, and everyone starts hurling insults.


----------



## selzer

dazedtrucker said:


> Thank you! It is a little far, but I do have a few connections in trucks that possibly could help with decent notice. My BIL is shop foreman for the place i used to drive for, going through Austin every day of the week, I just hesitate to ask unless it is a sure thing.
> My 13 year old son has been struggling.We went through some hard times, he was in foster care 5 years ago, its a long story, but it has really made things tough for him. He is a good hearted kid, that has got mixed up with the wrong people. The 1 thing he is really interested in doing is training and competing with a dog. I am "TRYING" to share Axel, although I am his "handler", he is a young pup, and I don't want to confuse him. They have developed such a seperate relationship it will be hard to merge...
> My son REALLY needs his own dog to train (I take FULL responsibility for care of the dog) and be fully supervised at the training. Kennel club class here starts next week (we got booted out of our rec center class, as we were too advanced for beginning), although I am not trying to rush in my situation either, it would be AWESOME if I was to find our next family member soon.(really sooner than I previously was looking for) My son is a good boy, a bit depressed about all ( You dont know the half of it) trouble he has been in lately, really tryin to to find an activity we can do together, he is totally psyched about getting his own dog.
> I want to adopt a female, preferably able to compete in AKC obedience, so my son can compete, and find a constructive activity...dogs are always such a blessing  Anyone knows of a dog in need around here, we are up for it...and in need of it. SERIOUSLY. Not just for the dogs rescue, but my kids as well. WE NEED ANOTHER DOG, SOON.


Could you explain why you want to go through a rescue for this dog?


----------



## selzer

dazedtrucker said:


> It went the way most threads go around here....someone gets mad, and everyone starts hurling insults.


No, I am sorry, it is not the way most threads go around here. Everyone does not hurl insults. There are actually a small number of people that do the majority of the name calling/insulting on this site. They are just very loud and they make us all look bad. What each of us can do, though, is refuse to play that game.


----------



## dazedtrucker

selzer said:


> Could you explain why you want to go through a rescue for this dog?


Sure  I went with a puppy from a good breeder to get Axel, because my youngest kid was 3, and never been around a dog. At all. I researched rescues, and all the "rules", along with the fact that most wont adopt out of state, so I decided to get a pup from a good breeder, instead of rescue.
Now, this pup is 6 months, solid "start" on obedience, and everything is going great. My young child now knows how to behave around dogs, which he did not before. I would like to help a rescue dog now, that my household is doing great with Axel, and my 13 year old is wanting a dog, and really interested in competing in obedience, this kid needs the activity. Although, I am 100% on board to take full responsibility for the dog, if he drops the ball. I wanted to rescue on the 1st, but had huge concerns how hard it would be with a 3 year old that had never been around a dog. At all. Things have worked out great, now my child has a firm grasp n how to behave around dogs, and we would like to rescue, now that we are capable to help a dog (I have all the equipment, a kid that has the idea of things, and after not having a dog for a long time, got back in my "groove"  I love GSD's. And with my older son wanting to train and compete, and trying to turn his life around, I want to get another dog for him to work. I work Axel every day. My son wants to be involved. If he drops the ball, I will pick it up. We will make a wonderful home. Axel is only away from me when the temps are outrageous, and I have a long shopping trip, otherwise, we are ALWAYS together. Long story short, we want to give a dog a chance, in a home where she will be WORSHIPPED, and help keep my kid out of trouble. He really responds to Axel...I would like to try giving him a chance at his own. I will take her in if he messes up...permanenet hom, either way.


----------



## selzer

Does your son live with you now, or is there another parent?

I wonder, and this may be totally stupid, but I wonder if your son might take it wrong if you get him a rescue dog. I mean, if he screws up with the dog, well, it is just a rescue; or worse, your dog is a pedigreed dog, but you only trust him with a rescue dog. *** Note, I am trying to think like a 13 year old and I am a little rusty. 

I think you want to set your 13 year old son up to succeed. He can succeed with a rescue or with a dog from a breeder, but he has to want it really, really bad. He has to work for it. When my brother was 13 or 14, he wanted his own gun so he could go hunting with my father. My father wanted nothing more than to have his kids love the sport he loves. But he did not buy him a gun. He had a project that took weeks of digging. Digging up the foundation to stop the leaks in the basement. My brother had to do that work in order to earn his gun. 

We are talking about a living creature here. What I would do is tell my son that he had to save up $1000 dollars before he can get a dog. In the mean time, you need to provide him with opportunities to earn money, but not make it too quick or too easy. If he earns and saves 1000$, at least half will go into an account for unforeseen expenses, and you will pay for 1/2 of the dog -- something like that. But teach him and show him, and make it be his decision whether he wants to try to go with a rescue or go with a breeder. Work together to decide what lines he wants, whether he should go with a puppy or an adult, etc. Make him prove that he wants to make this happen, and help him to make his own mind up about the origins of the dog. 

I think that it is so important that your son succeed, that the reasons you told are important for your younger child for you to get a dog from a breeder are just as valid. Who among us could at 13 manage a dog with issues -- not saying all rescues have issues. But I think that if your son chooses the rescue route, you should be doing as much of an investigation on the rescue and their foster program, as they are doing on you.


----------



## dazedtrucker

selzer said:


> Does your son live with you now, or is there another parent?
> 
> I wonder, and this may be totally stupid, but I wonder if your son might take it wrong if you get him a rescue dog. I mean, if he screws up with the dog, well, it is just a rescue; or worse, your dog is a pedigreed dog, but you only trust him with a rescue dog. *** Note, I am trying to think like a 13 year old and I am a little rusty.
> 
> I think you want to set your 13 year old son up to succeed. He can succeed with a rescue or with a dog from a breeder, but he has to want it really, really bad. He has to work for it. When my brother was 13 or 14, he wanted his own gun so he could go hunting with my father. My father wanted nothing more than to have his kids love the sport he loves. But he did not buy him a gun. He had a project that took weeks of digging. Digging up the foundation to stop the leaks in the basement. My brother had to do that work in order to earn his gun.
> 
> We are talking about a living creature here. What I would do is tell my son that he had to save up $1000 dollars before he can get a dog. In the mean time, you need to provide him with opportunities to earn money, but not make it too quick or too easy. If he earns and saves 1000$, at least half will go into an account for unforeseen expenses, and you will pay for 1/2 of the dog -- something like that. But teach him and show him, and make it be his decision whether he wants to try to go with a rescue or go with a breeder. Work together to decide what lines he wants, whether he should go with a puppy or an adult, etc. Make him prove that he wants to make this happen, and help him to make his own mind up about the origins of the dog.
> 
> I think that it is so important that your son succeed, that the reasons you told are important for your younger child for you to get a dog from a breeder are just as valid. Who among us could at 13 manage a dog with issues -- not saying all rescues have issues. But I think that if your son chooses the rescue route, you should be doing as much of an investigation on the rescue and their foster program, as they are doing on you.


Selzer, He owes HUGE restitution for his legal matters. Like I said,I know dog behavior very well. He needs help NOW. This dog will be MINE. It will be a loaner. He is really picking up and loving dog training. Axel and him are so amazingly tight. I am going to have to direct him, to get him back on track. Don't think I'm just "getting a dog for my kid". I 'want a dog' for a variety of reasons, I will never, EVER, bail on a dog..he has befriended a K9cop here, comes home telling me how awesome that K9 is, I guess "Rico" is the most awesome dog on [email protected]
I think a rescue would be wonderful here right now


----------



## Jack's Dad

What Selzer said.

I would also add that sometimes as parents we want something so bad for our children that we may not realize that they don't care as much as we do. Don't take it wrong as I am on you side but there is a hint of desperation and haste with regard to your son. A dog or puppy should not be a hurry up thing IMO.


----------



## crewchief_chick

Well this got entirely out of hand from what I had originally intended with this post. It was never meant to become a monster debate on whether or not dogs from a breeder or from a shelter are better. I was asking to see who else out there has seen a dog (puppy or adult), that they wanted to adopt to give a better life, but not knowing anything about the dogs background or history besides "its me or the dog that has to go".


----------



## Jack's Dad

Well back on topic there are no guarantees no matter where you get a dog. If you research reputable breeders you can up the odds in you favor. Truthfully though I've had a dog or dogs for most of my life and that is a lot of dogs. I've had them from animal shelters, rescues, BYB's, individuals, and breeders. Out of all those dogs only 2 were problematic. One I returned immediately to the shelter and the other I lasted it out with but it was not fun. My present dog is from a reputable breeder and we are looking right now for a puppy. We have a woman who trains that is a friend . If I was to get a dog from anywhere but a good breeder I would take her with me because she reads dogs very well from years of experience. Still no guarantee. Oh when I was younger I even got one from a pet store. Didn't know any better.


----------



## kelso

Emoore said:


> Hey Trucker, I know for a fact that Austin GSD rescue and Good Shepherd Rescue adopt to KS and don't require a fence. The app asks if you have one and they use that info when making decisions about certain dogs, but they don't require it. Might be a little far from you though.


Yup!
Allie came from AGSDR, 11 hours there and 11 back, best trip we have ever taken  Understand that not everyone can do that though. 

There is also Missouri German Shepherd Rescue probably 6-7 hours from you but they do have some dogs in Wichita in foster homes as well as other locations in KS/Nebraska.


----------



## Debbieg

I also agree with Selzer. Let him make the decision to either rescue or get a dog from a breeder. And make him earn it, even if not in money. Give him jobs to do, are a certain grade level to achieve. He should had to do as much to "earn" a rescue and a dog from a breeder. 

I was a very troubles 14 year old when I earned my first GSD by getting the grades my parents had required. That dog really changed my life and is why I love the breed today. 
"Earning" his pit bull pup at age 18 has made a huge difference in my autistic son's life too.


----------

